# CM9: Exchange Calendar sync?



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

I uninstalled CM7 3.5, then installed CM9 0.6.

I only have 1 email account and it is Exchange. I did the Corporate account setup and my email and contacts are syncing. But, my calendar won't sync. I saw some references to a "fix" for calendar syncing in the CM9 thread. But, I can't find the "fix" that is actually being referred to.

Can anybody tell me how to get calendar sync working for an Exchange calendar (i.e. Corporate account in Settings/Accounts)?

Thanks!


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Which version of gapps are you using?


----------



## andybryant (Oct 29, 2011)

I had to do a data-wipe when going from CM7 to CM9 to get syncing to work on mine.


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

I loaded the latest gapps (v11).

In the process of ugprading to CM9, I did a factory reset, a data wipe, a Dalvik cache wipe, and a complete ACMEUninstall. Calendar sync still doesn't work.


----------



## Loughmillermedia (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine isn't working either. Is anybody's Calendar working?


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

Loughmillermedia said:


> Is anybody's Calendar working?


yes.........................

11ty billion forum posts about it


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

Really? I haven't been able to find much about getting a Corporate/Exchange Calendar working. They must be buried in the 11ty billion - 2 posts about Google Calendar sync.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Try this:

Remove exchange account
Clear data on Email and Calendar apps (App>Manage>All)
Reboot to CWM
Wipe cache
Reboot to Android
Add account

Mine syncs w/out any issue, contacts/email/calendar...it does work. Report back...


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

Okay, I did this:

- removed Exchange account
- went into Settings/Apps and did Clear Data on Calendar, Contacts, Contacts Storage, and Email.
- Rebooted into CWM
- Wiped cache
- Wiped Dalvik cache
- Boot up into Android
- Add Corporate/Exchange account

It still doesn't sync Calendar. And, when I go into Settings/Accounts & sync, and then tap on the account, under Data & Synchronization it shows this:

Sync com.android.calendar with an error icon
Sync Contacts no error icon
Sync Email no error icon

And, indeed, my email and contacts are both synced just fine.

It seems weird to me that under my account settings, it says "com.android.calendar" instead of "Calendar". Maybe that is an indicator of the problem?

I think I read where somebody went into the file system somewhere and deleted one or two calendar APKs to fix this problem? Is that what I need to do?

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

*crickets*


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

stuartv said:


> *crickets*


Which Gapps package did you use when you installed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

gapps v11


----------



## dancon1961 (Oct 15, 2011)

I had the same problems with calendar not syncing from using gapps V11. Did a full wipe of data, cache, and dalvik then flashed gapps V8 and my calendar started syncing.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

dancon1961 said:


> I had the same problems with calendar not syncing from using gapps V11. Did a full wipe of data, cache, and dalvik then flashed gapps V8 and my calendar started syncing.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


Running Gapps v11, just installed it today, zero problems with exchange sync. Funny how these things vary.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MillerJamesD (Feb 14, 2012)

I have the exact same problem. 
Could we be missing the file com.android.calendar ???
Here is a screenshot, attached.


----------



## PLBarton (Feb 15, 2012)

I am having the exact same problem connecting exclusively to Exchange with the built in mail client. My email and Contacts copy of just fine but under

"Accounts & sync" > "DATA & SYNCHRONIZATION" > Sync com.android.calendar I get an ! and a message saying "Sync is currently experiencing problems. It will be back shortly." but it never comes back.

I have installed gApps 4.0.3 11.12.22.zip

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## fusshupe (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi,

I cannot get my exchange calendar in sync either.
As discussed here I followed the steps, but it is not working for me.

But I do not get an error message regarding data sync for the calendar like described above.
In my case when I check the calendar settings, I see the exchange server account, but it says "no calendars" which selecting it.

Calndar Sync for google account is working perfectly.

Any ideas?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

My exchange works fine. I used these: gApps 4.03_v10 and the gApps fixer.

You should be able to remove your exchange acct and flash them over your current one.


----------



## fusshupe (Jan 23, 2012)

Now working - thanks a lot!
But I just saw the Alpha 2 release notes...so I'll try this one tonight and let's hope I'll get calendar sync running then again!
Thanks for helping!


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

Just an FYI, I upgraded to Alpha 1 last night and my Calendard just magically started working. In fact, I have found several things now that didn't work before that now work or work better.


----------



## thegauntlet (Feb 24, 2012)

I finally got my Exchange account to sync correctly but when I attempt to view the Exchange calendar I get "no calendars" message. The Exchange email is working great as are my Google calendars.

I'm currently running cm9a2 with gapps 4.0.3 and gapps_fixer. I've also tried gapps-ics-20120215-signed with no success.

Any ideas?


----------



## roarkry (Feb 27, 2012)

First post - thanks for everyone on here's input.

I was experiencing the same issue (com.android.calendar not syncing on my CM9A2 rom) and just wanted to document my fix:
*Flashing the gapps fixer worked* - didn't clear any cache or anything like that. No negative effects on my install that I have seen yet. My accounts were still in tact too!
Flashing different GAPP zips did not solve my issue - i tried this first and had no results (I originally had Gapps v11 and tried flashing Gapps 20120224 too)
Hope this helps!


----------



## Bernardo7 (Dec 9, 2011)

roarkry said:


> First post - thanks for everyone on here's input. I was experiencing the same issue (com.android.calendar not syncing on my CM9A2 rom) and just wanted to document my fix:
> *Flashing the gapps fixer worked* - didn't clear any cache or anything like that. No negative effects on my install that I have seen yet. My accounts were still in tact too!
> Flashing different GAPP zips did not solve my issue - i tried this first and had no results (I originally had Gapps v11 and tried flashing Gapps 20120224 too)
> Hope this helps!


I tried this. It did fix the error, but no data seems to sync. It just seems to complete immediately and there's nothing on the calendar. In the Calendar app it reports that there are no calendars to sync under the configured account. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## sailorcolin (Feb 28, 2012)

Having the same problems, did all the flashes and the fixer but still no fixes, anymore ideas guys?


----------



## sailorcolin (Feb 28, 2012)

Having the same problems, did all the flashes and the fixer but still no fixes, anymore ideas guys?


----------



## Triggs (Jan 30, 2012)

hi guys,

installed the latest gapps (29042012) and nightly (01052012) and my exchange calendar no longer syncs. does anyone know why this happens? i have tried all the suggestions on this topic without luck. when i goto calendars it just says "no calendar"

any helps is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## androidocity (May 14, 2012)

I had a similar problem which resolved after completing a factory reset.


----------



## tomdickharriet (May 18, 2012)

I have the same issue - running the latest gapps (29042012) and nightly (01052017). Is there anyway to fix without a factory reset?


----------



## atgis (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi, i think i have the solution









I have the same issue like the other users here...
1. Wipe Data / Cache reflash not required
2. there is no difference between the Gapps version V8, V9 an V11...the Calender.apk has the same MD5 Sum.

I use the .apk's from the CM9 Galaxy S2 nightly build -> http://get.cm/?device=galaxys2&type=nightly

-> replace the Calendar.apk, CalendarProvider, Email.apk an Exchange.apk in /system/app

it Works!


----------

